# Canon Expects ILC Camera Sales Drop to 50% by 2020



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

"Canon CEO expects ILC market to shrink 50% by 2020 to just 5-6M units" Published Jan 28, 2019, Gannon Burgett, DP Review

"Canon CEO expects ILC market to shrink 50% by 2020 to just 5-6M units"

Canon will be putting more emphasis on ". . . industrial, surveillance, and medical imaging . . ."


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 30, 2019)

With cell phone capabilities continuing to rise, it's understandable that the consumer market will dwindle. Why spend upwards of a $1000 on a cell phone and then drop that much again on a camera when in the hands of a casual user, the cell phone will do as much or more then the camera.

Unless camera manufactures come up with some exciting new features not available on a cell phone, I see the eventual demise of consumer grade cameras.


----------



## santino (Jan 30, 2019)

Plus the market is saturated with capable digital cameras. The mpix war is over now, nobody cares.


----------



## vin88 (Jan 30, 2019)

will camera phones allow you to adjust the amount of mpix in a shot?


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 30, 2019)

vin88 said:


> will camera phones allow you to adjust the amount of mpix in a shot?



Does the average non photographer consumer care? All they want is a shot to post on social media.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 4, 2019)

I was thinking about this topic when I was looking at this "fan cam" video and I was thinking that at least to some extent, you can tell the difference between what a cellphone video looks like compared to something recorded on something better.  I'm not sure if I'll bother to write something similar from a still picture analysis -- probably not.  It was mainly just a "passing thought".  Not enough people will read it to make any difference anyway. . . .

"Cellphone v. Camcorder: Physical Design Effects Style"
"Cellphone v. Camcorder: Physical Design Effects Style"


----------

